# College Bowl games on Sirius???....



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

Why does it seem they are not carrying the feeds for local teams for the bowl games? I know local teams networks carry them, why not Sirius, or Xm for that matter 9I have both)?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Bowl game radio rights belong to the bowls. The teams involved are allowed to produce the game for their respective local AM-FM networks, which are generally limited to the state involved, and the bowl will produce a third feed which will be syndicated to sports stations around the country.

For example, the Cotton Bowl is Arkansas-Missouri. The Arkansas radio network can do the game for the stations that carry its regular season games, as can the Missouri radio network. Then a third feed will be produced and syndicated in the remaining 48 states. XM and SSR would compete with those rights.


----------



## run2lax (Aug 24, 2007)

I figured it was something like that, I got an e-mail from XM where they have some deal with most of the bowls and they will be producing the broadcast which IMO sucks. I just hoped that since XM and Sirius carry regular season games ithey would be treated like any other affiliate. Like you said, LSU network sattions in Ms and La will carry the BCS broadcast, so I just assumed it would be the same since that's different from the NFL, obviously I am mistaken. I say diffferent from NFL because when I lived in DC and Chicago I know that the Redsdkins radio and Bears WBBM can only be carried by their home station, not even the whole network. Though for playoffs they can. Not sure how that affect Sirius as they may have some special deal with the NFL, I hope so.



SamC said:


> Bowl game radio rights belong to the bowls. The teams involved are allowed to produce the game for their respective local AM-FM networks, which are generally limited to the state involved, and the bowl will produce a third feed which will be syndicated to sports stations around the country.
> 
> For example, the Cotton Bowl is Arkansas-Missouri. The Arkansas radio network can do the game for the stations that carry its regular season games, as can the Missouri radio network. Then a third feed will be produced and syndicated in the remaining 48 states. XM and SSR would compete with those rights.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

SamC said:


> For example, the Cotton Bowl is Arkansas-Missouri. The Arkansas radio network can do the game for the stations that carry its regular season games, as can the Missouri radio network. Then a third feed will be produced and syndicated in the remaining 48 states. XM and SSR would compete with those rights.


i believe most of the bowls are covered nationally by ESPN Radio


----------

